# Photography background...



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction as to where to buy blue fade to White background used when taking pictures? 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

Get on printed.

create a PSD file, take it to your local printer (a good one) and get them to print it. On matte paper NOT GLOSS! you'll get horrid reflections, and odd bright spots of light with gloss finish.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2012)

thanks mark, i shall do this as soon as i figure out how to make the file


----------



## Gill (25 May 2012)

I also find that some of the Hard Backing Board from the range is good. I am using a matt blue one on mine at the moment.


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 May 2012)

Staples also do a good range of coloured matt board.


----------



## clonitza (25 May 2012)

I'm saving for a PVC background, 315 or 316 not sure yet.
http://www.colorama-photo.com/colorgrad-swatches.php


----------



## Ady34 (25 May 2012)

Take a picture of the sky and get that blown up...... glorious blue sky at the moment, would look very natural!


----------



## Mark Evans (25 May 2012)

creat a new file in photoshop as big as youd like the background to be. 

click on the gradient tool (its where the paintbucket tool is. click and hold to bring up gradient. 

top left is the colour. pick a light blue.

Next to colour (top left) theres a choice of gradient styles.(5 in total) pick linear.

Then on your new canvas, get the mouse and start at the top of the canvas, click and hold and pull down across the screen, then let go.

experiment for different effects etc.

Save as a PSD, TIFF or JPEG, depending on what your printers decide to use. 

print in matt, and not gloss.
A word of wisdom, always get it printed bigger than the tank actually is, with wide angle lenses, the show more of the sides, so if your background isnt big enough, you'll see the wall.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Take a picture of the sky and get that blown up...... glorious blue sky at the moment, would look very natural!



Now that is a cool idea.... i wonder....
cheers ady

thanks Mark, that will make it a lot easier, will get on it asap.
hope the recovery is going well mate, we are all eager to see what happens to the 120....


----------

